# Opti-lube (?)(!)



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

As a result of earlier discussions here about Diesel fuel treatments I talked to one of the engineers downstairs if he thought diesel additives were required... his short answer was that the ULS diesel fuels were tearing up not only injectors but causing wear on engine parts and that you really need an additive to bring it up to engine manufacturer recommendations...

And supposingly this OPTILUBE Summer blend does that and only raises the cost of a gallon of diesel purchased about .02 cents to use..

SO -- Quick question .. am about to pull the trigger on Opti-Lube OPTI-LUBE 

Diesel Fuel Improver--1 Quart--Summer Blend (Treats 750 Gallons of Fuel) more info $19.95

Is there anyone using this that can comment OR can someone talk me out of doing this... 

THX


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Check out this link to additives, etc. I realize your truck is a Duramax. If you do not already belong to the on-line forum for the Duramax diesels, check into it. The Dodge?cummins forum has proved invaluable for me. PCM

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/sho...light=opti-lube


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> As a result of earlier discussions here about Diesel fuel treatments I talked to one of the engineers downstairs if he thought diesel additives were required... his short answer was that the ULS diesel fuels were tearing up not only injectors but causing wear on engine parts and that you really need an additive to bring it up to engine manufacturer recommendations...
> 
> And supposingly this OPTILUBE Summer blend does that and only raises the cost of a gallon of diesel purchased about .02 cents to use..
> 
> ...


Ghosty

You have probably seen the recent thread on diesel additives. Optilube was top of the list next to a blend of 2% bio for best lubrication properties. You have the mechanics input on the effect they have seen so for the same reasons I do it looks like a good risk mitigation activity. You could look at the other brands that have just the lube prpoerties for a cheaper alternative but my opnion is the other stuff e.g. corrosion protection is also a good risk mtigation.

For me when I started with Stanadyn I did not notice any starting or mpg improvement but a friend at work with a 1993 Dodge diesel did notice no smoke at start, quieter running and what he thought an increase in MPG slightly. I have also just ordered some optilube to replace my Stanadyn because I think the lube is probably the most important need followed by the corrosion prootection. I am on my last 1/2 gallon of Stanadyn so will see how the new stuff changes anything.

So I am talking you into using an additive with good lube + corrsion benenfits.

P.S. I should also mention to those who are new to dieslels that for at least the DMax the filter needs a demulsifier additive so the fuel filter can sepparate the larger water particles. If you use an emulsifier then that may allow the smaller water particles to pass into the fuel system and that is one of the worst thing that can happen to a diesel fuel system.

Optilube and Stanadyn are two I know that have the Demusifier property.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i use opti-lube xpd. the tests and the info i've read all point to we should use something. so i started using opti-lube in my first fill up. does it do all the things it says it can do. i have no idea. has it caused an problems, no. does it make me feel good that i am adding lubrication, yes. and with some luck in about 250,000 miles or more i'll find out the results.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If your not going to use something as repuatble as Stanadyne then just use Bio. You should be able to find plenty of it down there in Texas and it is approved for use in your truck up to 5%. As for the reported claims of "tearing up" go to Diesel Place and find all the bad injectors. Then show me all the threads that say folks were denied warranty coverage on their fuel systems because the fuel test were shown to show not enough lubrication in fuel. I throw the flag at folks who talk "Garage talk".

Same crap when we brought out Unleaded. Doom and Gloom were proposed yet what evidence was there that we were all sitting on the side of the road with worn valves, valve seals, etc.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I started using the Stanadyne Performance Formula additive shortly after getting the truck. Both Cummins and Dodge say there is no need for additives but I had a couple of main reasons for using this. One was I just don't trust that the ULSD has enough lubricity for our trucks. It's formulation was driven by emissions requirements and the EPA doesn't care a bit if it's harder on diesel engines. No doubt some there even like the idea that it might shorten the lives of older more polluting engines. The second reason was a desire to reduce the soot in the exhaust. They have what seems like a decent claim that the product reduces soot. One of the big problems people have been having with the newer DPF equipped trucks is clogging of the DPF. I thought anything that reduces soot would be a good thing. Here's a link for the product info. I've been using it for about 6,000 miles now with no issues. I wouldn't make any mileage improvement claims and doubt that you could justify the usage based on that alone.

http://www.stanadyne.com/docs/puba/Perform%20Brochure.pdf


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I started using the Stanadyne Performance Formula additive shortly after getting the truck. Both Cummins and Dodge say there is no need for additives but I had a couple of main reasons for using this. One was I just don't trust that the ULSD has enough lubricity for our trucks. It's formulation was driven by emissions requirements and the EPA doesn't care a bit if it's harder on diesel engines. No doubt some there even like the idea that it might shorten the lives of older more polluting engines. The second reason was a desire to reduce the soot in the exhaust. They have what seems like a decent claim that the product reduces soot. One of the big problems people have been having with the newer DPF equipped trucks is clogging of the DPF. I thought anything that reduces soot would be a good thing. Here's a link for the product info. I've been using it for about 6,000 miles now with no issues. I wouldn't make any mileage improvement claims and doubt that you could justify the usage based on that alone.
> 
> http://www.stanadyne.com/docs/puba/Perform%20Brochure.pdf


I've heard both sides of the story. As far as all of the claims that they make on this website, I've heard it all before. K&R and others claim that their air filters increase horsepower 15% and mileage by 10% but most of the people on the message boards says they don't really see that much difference. I think the source of your fuel has more to do with the need of an additive than anything else. I almost always buy my fuel at Murphy USA (Wal-Mart gas). They have a good blend and I have never had a problem with gelling or starting. I had to buy some fuel on a trip up north and it ended up gelling up the whole system. I added some anti-gel additive and it worked like a charm to clear up the problem. I think it makes a difference if the fuel is blended for use in cars and pickups or if it is straight #1 or #2 fuel.

That being said, if you feel better putting additive in your fuel, do it. It's like all of the people that have used both STP Oil treatment and gas treatment all of these years with no proven benefit.


----------

